# U-Play down?



## stawacz (30. November 2016)

hallöchen zusammen

wollte mal fragen ob nich jemand das problem hat,sich nich bei u-play einloggen zu können.habs gestern nach ner ganzen weile versucht und komm irgendwie nich rein."ein ubisoftdienst ist derzeit nicht verfügbar.versuche es später erneut oder wechsle in den offlinemodus"

eben noch mal versucht,gleiche meldung


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2016)

Also, bei mir geht es jetzt grad aktuell einwandfrei, hatte uplay aber gestern und bis jetzt eben nicht gestartet.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. November 2016)

Wenn ich Uplay starte bekomme ich in einem Fenster zunächst dieselbe Fehlermeldung, aber wenn ich mich dann manuelle einlogge, dann komme ich auch online. Scheint also eher ein Problem mit der automatischen Verbindung beim Start von uplay zu geben.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn ich Uplay starte bekomme ich in einem Fenster zunächst dieselbe Fehlermeldung, aber wenn ich mich dann manuelle einlogge, dann komme ich auch online. Scheint also eher ein Problem mit der automatischen Verbindung beim Start von uplay zu geben.


 also, bei mir sind die Nutzerdaten im Client gespeichert, und ich hatte keine Probleme. Gerade erneut probiert: nach 4 Sekunden bin ich online in Uplay.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. November 2016)

Mal kurz probiert, Online funktioniert tadellos aber das Client Update hat er glaube ich "geskipped" oder die Anzeige war irritierend ( Schulterzucken)

Hey, im Dezember gibt es Assassin`s Creed III für lau


----------



## stawacz (30. November 2016)

ja ich hab jetzt mal den supp angeschrieben.mal sehen wa die sagen



wie denn manuell einloggen?bei mir öffnet sich nur dieses startfenster mit den zwei zeilen zum daten eingeben..ansonsten gibht es da nur neues konto oder passwort vergessen


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> wie denn manuell einloggen?bei mir öffnet sich nur dieses startfenster mit den zwei zeilen zum daten eingeben..


 Das IST manuell. Manche loggen sich halt automatisch ein, dafür kann man ja nen Haken setzen, zB ich.

Check mal, ob nicht zB ein Virenscanner/Firewall-Update schuld ist.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. November 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja ich hab jetzt mal den supp angeschrieben.mal sehen wa die sagen
> 
> 
> 
> wie denn manuell einloggen?bei mir öffnet sich nur dieses startfenster mit den zwei zeilen zum daten eingeben..ansonsten gibht es da nur neues konto oder passwort vergessen



Ja, ich habe mich eben manuell eingeloggt.


----------



## stawacz (30. November 2016)

ahso ok,,ja bei mir gehts normalerweise auch automatisch,,aber geht beides nicht.hab auch schon den clienten neuinstalliert,hat aber auch nix gebracht


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2016)

Automatisch einloggen funktioniert bei mir aktuell problemlos.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. November 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ahso ok,,ja bei mir gehts normalerweise auch automatisch,,aber geht beides nicht.hab auch schon den clienten neuinstalliert,hat aber auch nix gebracht


Dann ist wahrscheinlich gerade einer der Anmeldeserver down. Einfach mal ein paar Stunden warten, dann verschwindet das Problem normalerweise von alleine.


----------



## stawacz (30. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dann ist wahrscheinlich gerade einer der Anmeldeserver down. Einfach mal ein paar Stunden warten, dann verschwindet das Problem normalerweise von alleine.



ja wie gesagt,hab das jetzt schon zwei tage


----------



## Scholdarr (30. November 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja wie gesagt,hab das jetzt schon zwei tage


Hm, kommst du denn online auf dein Profil bei uplay, also über den Browser?


----------



## stawacz (30. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hm, kommst du denn online auf dein Profil bei uplay, also über den Browser?


jap das geht


----------



## Scholdarr (30. November 2016)

Hm, hat vielleicht damit zu tun. Scheint so, als wäre das Problem noch nicht umfassend gelöst:  [Outage] Uplay PC - 11/27/16 | Forums

Musst du wohl wirklich auf den Support warten.


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2016)

also ich hab jetzt mal bei meiner freundin geschaut,da funktioniert uplay.und die hat den gleichen anschluss.is also keine regionale störung.


wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis die eierköppe von ubisoft antworten?hab jetzt seit zwei tagen n ticket offen


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt mal bei meiner freundin geschaut,da funktioniert uplay.und die hat den gleichen anschluss.is also keine regionale störung.
> 
> 
> wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis die eierköppe von ubisoft antworten?hab jetzt seit zwei tagen n ticket offen


 Wenn es bei uns geht, bei Deiner Freundin usw. auch: hast du mal dran gedacht, dass dann ubisoft nichts dafür kann, sondern vielleicht Dein Internetanbieter oder sogar der Eierkopf vor dem Monitor? ^^   

Hast du denn meinen Tipp überhaupt mal versucht? Davon hast du nix geschrieben.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt mal bei meiner freundin geschaut,da funktioniert uplay.und die hat den gleichen anschluss.is also keine regionale störung.


Das hat mit der Region auch nichts zu tun, sondern mit deinem individuellen Account.



> wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis die eierköppe von ubisoft antworten?hab jetzt seit zwei tagen n ticket offen


Das kann leider dauern...


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2016)

Bei der closed Beta von Steep hat Ubisoft so "schnell" reagiert, daß diese bereits vorbei war, bis sie dachten eine Lösung für meinen Nicht-Zugang zu haben.

Bei Ubisoft brauchst Du Geduld. Mit Glück geht es ratzfatz aber oft kann es 1 Woche bis 14 Tage dauern.


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn es bei uns geht, bei Deiner Freundin usw. auch: hast du mal dran gedacht, dass dann ubisoft nichts dafür kann, sondern vielleicht Dein Internetanbieter oder sogar der Eierkopf vor dem Monitor? ^^
> 
> Hast du denn meinen Tipp überhaupt mal versucht? Davon hast du nix geschrieben.



aber der internetanbieter is doch der selbe,,wir sitzen praktisch nebeneinander.und groß zugemüllt is mein system auch nich,,,hab das erst vor nem monat neu aufgesetzt.virenscanner und firewall hab ich probiert,daran liegts nich :/ bin jetzt auch niemand der jeden tag irgendwas ändert.seit BF draußen is,hab ich im grunde nur gespielt wenn ich am rechner war.dann wollt ich jetzt mal wieder the division zocken und dann kam das.vorher lief alles ohne probleme.die wirklich einzigste änderung die ich vorgenommen habe,war das ich mal n neuen grafikkartentreiber runtergeladen habe,aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Dezember 2016)

Versuche, Uplay noch mal runter zu laden und neu zu installieren. Seit gestern gibt es eine neue Version.


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2016)

ja geht auch nich,,er zeigt auch jedes mal die selbe meldung,,egal was für n passwort ich eingebe.immer nur der dienst is nich verfügbar


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2016)

auf der internetseite kann ich mich aber einloggen..nur der client funzt nich


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Dezember 2016)

Hm, strange. Bist du sicher, dass keine Firewall den Uplay-Dienst blockiert? Ist mir auch mal passiert...


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hm, strange. Bist du sicher, dass keine Firewall den Uplay-Dienst blockiert? Ist mir auch mal passiert...



nee ich habs schon komplett ohne versucht :/


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Dezember 2016)

Hast du zufällig einen zweiten Rechner, Laptop etc? Um auszuschließen, dass es an deinem PC liegt, würde ich mal versuchen, ob Uplay mit deinem Account auf einem anderen Rechner läuft. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann liegt es auf jeden Fall an den Servern bzw. deinem Account bei Ubisoft und du musst warten, was der Support sagt (wenn er sich dann irgendwann mal meldet).


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2016)

stimmt,das werd ich noch versuchen,ansonsten wart ich halt auf den support.aber danke erstmal


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2016)

Das wollte ich auch mal vorschlagen, dass du mit DEINEM Account an einem anderen PC den LogIn probierst, falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast.


----------

